# New Jon Rebuild/Conversion Build Thread COMPLETED! 4-30-12



## wcbond4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey all. I've had this boat for a little over a year now. I got this boat for free along with two 35 HP Johnson Sea Horses. 

I have just recently started working on it. I have no idea what make or model it is...or even what the year model is! Maybe somebody can tell me? I think it might be a Lawrence? 

I've been enjoying this site tremendously and have learned a ton so far. Heres what it looked like before I touched it. 






Transom looks pretty rough!





My initial goal was to make this a nice river boat. I live near the Little Red and it is excellent for trout! My dads got a bass boat that we use on the Greers Ferry Lake. Since I have been working on the boat, I have decided I want a shallow water rig that would be good for crappie and the river. 

So far my plans are as follows; 
Strip interior of old console, carpet, controls and anything dry-rotted or falling apart (which was practically everything!) 
15 HP Evinrude with tiller handle
Rework transom
Refinish the exterior with U-Pol Raptor
Extend front deck
Section off live well for fish/bait
Construct seat for top of live well
Pole seats front and back
Rod&Reel/gun box
More storage under front deck
Rear gas and battery compartments along with a small rear deck
Mount bow trolling motor
New carpet/possibly Raptor the inside too (haven't decided yet, what do you guys think?)
Install bilge pump/live well aerator
Refinish/rebuilt trailer 


Since those pictures I have sanded all the old decals off and replaced the transom board. I just took it today to the welding shop to have the transom put back together! I can't wait to get it back. I'll be posting pictures through out, hopefully regularly. 

Let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions that would make my project better/easier!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 10, 2012)

OK. 

Got my boat back from the welding shop today! I cant be more pleased! On top of getting my transom back to useful, it only cost me 85 dollars!










^ 
Check out all those old bolt holes! I've already begun patching them with some WaterWeld by J.B. Weld. 

Got some more shots of my boat

Heres the front deck that I want to extend




Heres my floor as of right now. 





Does anyone have any idea of what this boat might be? I love the flat floor that is apparently factory made. Makes my life easier!


----------



## 1munford (Apr 10, 2012)

nicest free boat I've seen in a while!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks! I've been working on her all evening! I'm ready to get fishing


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a really great layout. Do you think its a factory set-up?

I wouldn't change a thing. 

The front deck is perfect for mounting trolling motor, battery, lights, cupholders etc. You could cut a hatch in it and keep tackle bins underneath, along with the TM battery.

Then you have the forward fishing deck that is slightly raised ... which is perfect. Install a pedestal chair at the very rear of that deck maybe.

A rear deck would be easy and nice.

What a great base to start your project! Congrats!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I do think its factory. It looks to good to be homemade 

Do you think I should bring the front deck up level with the raised deck? I've been debating that for a while. I do want a pedestal seat at the front..which is part of the reason for the new deck. I plan on bringing it back to where the floor drops down. 

The rear deck is also something I'm 100% positive I want to add. For storage of the gas tank, battery, etc. Also a place top mountthe rear seat for the driver. 

I've been sanding her down all week and also sanding the old dilly trailer that came with her. I need to get some carpet for the bunks, gonna look around town for that today. Plan on painting the trailer tonight and cutting my new bunks.

I've also got a tiller handle TM that I plan to mount on the bow. I found a bow mount for a tiller handle TM on eBay and got it for 25 bucks! I'm super excited about that. 

I'm still trying to figure out who made this boat. The transom tag starts with LWNT.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool layout. That'll be a nice boat to work with, lots you can do....looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Do you think I should bring the front deck up level with the raised deck? I've been debating that for a while.



Not sure how wide your boat is but I'd leave it low. I made a low deck on my 1448 and love it. I tend to stand and fish most of the time and the low deck works perfectly. The low deck will also make it easier to control the tiller TM as you won't have to bend down as much. Great looking boat by the way, it's going to look great whatever you choose.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I think you are right about the ease of use for the TM. Problem solved!

Got the bed liner and color for my boat the other day! 






I went with OD green for my color. I cant wait to get it sprayed and post some pics! 

I think im probably going to end up using wood for the framing of my decks..what should I attach it with at the bottom? I've got some 3M 5200 on its way from eBay, will that be the best bet for wood?


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> I think im probably going to end up using wood for the framing of my decks..what should I attach it with at the bottom? I've got some 3M 5200 on its way from eBay, will that be the best bet for wood?



Little confused here, the boat pictured above appears to already have decks. Are those aluminum? If so, I'd just re-use those. The boat in the pic with the paint is different. Anyhoo, if you want to frame with wood, 2x2 coated with three coats of spar urethane or paint would work fine. For wood decks, 15/32 plywood treat with spar urethane or paint works well.

Heber Springs is a beautiful area, I've been diving on Greers Ferry Lake before, all sorts of cool stuff down there.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, that boat that the paint is sitting on is a 15 foot Alumacraft that I'm selling. The other boat is the one I'm working on. It does have "decks" but they are super low with no storage. Plus I'm not sure if I can do a pedestal seat on that decking. I'm afraid it might be to weak/no deep enough. 

The lake is beautiful here! I'm sure theres lots of goddies at the bottom! Lots of people uh..get to a happy place and lose stuff!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I HAVE AN UPDATE! Finally...I get to show some progress here. 

I used Benjamin Moore urethane based low luster paint. It really looks great! I originally got it to add color to my bed liner but I had to buy a gallon...so guess what else got new paint! At least my boat and trailer will match 

Heres ol Dilly

Fresh after sanding and cleaning








Heres after the paint

















Boy howdy...this oil base paint is hard to clean up after! I have got to go buy more paint thinner before I do the second coat! 

Got some pressure treated 2x4's to redo my bunks and then picked up some FREE indoor/outdoor carpet from a local flooring store. Its not exactly "marine" grade ...but it was free and it will last a little while. Gotta watch every penny on this project!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Got some pressure treated 2x4's to redo my bunks



I strongly advise staying away from using pressure treated wood where it will make contact with your hull. The chemicals used to treat the wood will have bad reaction with aluminum and cause corrosion/pitting. Cheaper and easier to replace the bunks when needed than fix the boat. You may be able to get away with PT wood if you use bunk slicks, but that is up to you. 

The trailer looks great =D> =D> Did you spray it on? 

As far as your decking, you may be able to reinforce the area where your seat base will go by adding a 1'x1'x3/4" ply or aluminum under the seat base. I too had to give up some storage space with the low deck, but managed to make an area that will hold a net and paddle under the low deck. This is going to be a sweet mod =D>


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you think the PT wood and reaction will be an issue after I spray the bed liner on the hull?

I know that the chemicals will seep out even with carpet on the bunks..but would it react with the coated hull? I definitely don't want a bad reaction. 

What are bunk slicks?

Thanks for the compliment! Yeah I sprayed it. It looks sooo much better than before I got after it. Its not perfect, but I'm happy.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Do you think the PT wood and reaction will be an issue after I spray the bed liner on the hull?
> 
> I know that the chemicals will seep out even with carpet on the bunks..but would it react with the coated hull? I definitely don't want a bad reaction.



Can't answer that with 100% certainty, but the paint/bedliner my get pretty worn where it makes contact with the bunks from all of the friction. 



wcbond4 said:


> What are bunk slicks?



They go on the bunks to aid in getting in on and off the trailer. I've attached a link, easier to show than trying to describe :LOL2: 

https://www.basspro.com/Bunk-Slick-Boat-Trailer-GlideOns/product/1111100500571/315091


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about Raptor liner. Thinking of putting it on the truck. 

Will be watching :shock:


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

So you just bolt them down on top of your wood?


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 13, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Raptor liner. Thinking of putting it on the truck.
> 
> Will be watching :shock:



Lol that last line and your avatar scare me a little. 

Raptor is amazing. This isn't my first rodeo with the stuff. 

My favorite thing about it is the fact you can tint it to ANY color. Most other products only have set colors to choose from. You tint this stuff with 50ccs of any urethane paint you want. Or you can go with black and be dull :LOL2:


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I stayed away from PT wood, and I got my bunks done!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 13, 2012)

The trailer turned out great! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 15, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Well I stayed away from PT wood, and I got my bunks done!




Looks great bro!! good to see another dodge man too! lol


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks and thanks! I love that stupid Dodge. Never thought I would.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Went to the store the other day and picked up some stuff for the boat.
aireator
bilge pump
battery 
battery box
rod holders
winch strap
bow and stern battery powered lights
seat mounts
seat bases






Also picked up a couple new seats and a new Lowrance X-4 depth finder and an extra used prop. 

I sold the tiller handle trolling motor I had purchased for this boat and bought a Minn Kota Edge foot controller off CL for $200.00 (guy threw in a free new battery box and a new spare trailer tire!)


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got the outside of my boat sprayed last night! Came out great. 






It took a lot more than I hoped. I kinda figured I'd only have enough to do the outside. It was kinda hard to get good pictures since its in the garage. 










This is an up close shot of the texture. 






Now I don't have anything to do until I can flip her back over.


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 17, 2012)

Man that spray looks awesome! I've never heard of Raptor before. Looks durable!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Dockside, Raptor is probably the best DIY kit available. You cant hardly chip it with a screwdriver and a hammer!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 17, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Dockside, Raptor is probably the best DIY kit available. You cant hardly chip it with a screwdriver and a hammer!



I wanted to get something like that that I could spray myself. Unfortunately I dont have an air compressor and didn't factor one into the budget for my build. I tried to sweet talk my wife into letting me get one, but apparently family vacations are more important than tools and fishing boats, if you can believe that, hahahaha! Nah but maybe on my next build I'll be able to do something like that. Steelflex will do for now!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> wcbond4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...




HAHA! :LOL2: 

My wife has the same crazy ideas!!! 

Actually if you had a buddy with a small 5 gallon or 4 gallon it would work. Thats what I spray mine with. It just takes longer  

Or you can try my strategy... I just keep asking the wife until shes tired of saying no and me asking :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome man looks great


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Awesome man looks great




Thanks man! 

I got the new winch strap and new bow stop put on the trailer last night. Today Ill be flipping boat back on the trailer so I can finish out the inside. 

I've been trying to think how I could wire my TM without spending a ton on wiring. Found an old 10 or 8 gauge extension cord that's missing an end...it will be perfect!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 18, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome man looks great
> ...



How long after spraying do you have to let it sit before you can flip it? I want to get my steelflex done but I have to put 6 rivets through the hull so I'm waiting do it until after the rivets are in so it will seal over them well. Getting itchy to get it on there already.

I'm also looking for a trolling motor wire to go from the front to the battery in the middle of the back bench. Hadn't thought of an extension cord! Cheapest spools on Amazon with Prime are like $20 each. I've also heard of guys cutting the handles off of 10 gauge jumper cables and using those. The bundle would be thick, but well insulated!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> wcbond4 said:
> 
> 
> > JamesM56alum said:
> ...



I'm not sure about the steel-flex, but it would probably depend on the humidity in your area. Right now we are at about 90-100% so I let mine sit for 2 days. You gotta remember too, just because it feels dry to the touch..doesn't mean its dry all the way through. Light handling wouldn't hurt it, but letting it set on the trailer might make lines in the bottom of your hull. 

Yeah, I hadn't thought about jumper cables..but I do have a bad set of those too! I'm starting to think all my hording might just pay off.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Got the tin back on the trailer! 






Figured out I'm going to have to reconfigure my bump stop AGAIN! Grrr. 






I guess thats why you should adjust your trailer when you still have your boat on it! I got everything too low and my bump stop hits my eye bolt!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks awesome man! I'm debating on whether I want to paint my trailer or just leave it the bare galvanized metal. If I did paint it I wouldn't know what color to do.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> Looks awesome man! I'm debating on whether I want to paint my trailer or just leave it the bare galvanized metal. If I did paint it I wouldn't know what color to do.




I had actually debated the same thing...then I realized how long it was going to take to get every bit of rust and paint off of mine...so I painted it!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 19, 2012)

WELL....

For anyone whos interested...I think I'm going to scrap the deck idea. At least for now :? 

I started laying it out...decided it was more than I wanted to deal with right now. AND I think when the time comes...I'd rather do it with aluminum anyway. Was going to use wood for cost.

All thats left to do now is to 

finish sanding the interior
paint interior
install aerator and bilge
install seat brackets
install fish finder and TM
build live well seat 
adjust trailer set up
THEN GO FISHING!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the inside finished up!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 23, 2012)

Is that sprayed with Raptor also? Looks good!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah its Raptor. I bought carpet...then screwed it up :shock:


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally got everything painted! The only thing I was lacking after Sunday night was the gunnels. Got those taped and painted last night! 

Did a little maintenance on the motor last night. Plugs, impeller, gear case oil. 

Now I get to start the fun stuff. Got all my wires run for my TM, depth finder and lights. Now I gotta hook em all up. I gotta install a storage bin, my battery box, gas tank and seats.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well...

since my last update I picked up 2 19x19" x .125 aluminum diamond plate supports for my pedestal seats. Got them for 10 bucks a piece! Also got a mounting plate for my TM for another 10 bucks. 

Got everything installed and mounted! Got the boat cleaned up and ready to.mount my outboard. Sorry i don't have any pics..wife kicked me out. Will get some soon!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 29, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Well...
> 
> since my last update I picked up 2 19x19" x .125 aluminum diamond plate supports for my pedestal seats. Got them for 10 bucks a piece! Also got a mounting plate for my TM for another 10 bucks.
> 
> Got everything installed and mounted! Got the boat cleaned up and ready to.mount my outboard. Sorry i don't have any pics..wife kicked me out. Will get some soon!




Sounds like you've been finding some good deals! Excited to see new pics soon. By the way if you are still looking for an option for a trolling motor extension wire I found a subwoofer amplifier installation kit on Amazon with a 20' 10 gauge power wire in it. Got it for $7 with free shipping through Amazon Prime! From where my battery is 20' will be more than enough to cut it in half and use one for power and one for ground. Here's the link if you or anyone else is interested.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002UPGOI


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are the updated pictures!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> wcbond4 said:
> 
> 
> > Well...
> ...



Thats a good deal on that wire!

I ended up using my old extension cord. Working pretty good thus far!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice build, great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## nlester (May 1, 2012)

It's going to be a show boat.

I've heard that untreated yellow pine will last almost as long as preasure treated. Any experience with this?


----------



## nlester (May 1, 2012)

It is so clean, I am jealous. Good design.


----------



## wcbond4 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I've heard that untreated lumber that is sealed with something (urethane, resin) will last a very long time.


----------



## bigwave (May 1, 2012)

Looks real good, I like raptor stuff.....was it hard to apply? Spray or roll?


----------



## Ictalurus (May 1, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wcbond4 (May 1, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Looks real good, I like raptor stuff.....was it hard to apply? Spray or roll?




No man...its probably the easiest stuff I've ever used. I sprayed it on. Nice and easy!


----------



## wcbond4 (May 10, 2012)

Well I've been working on the motor the the past week or so. I took it out before doing anything major and only ran about 8 MPH. I was unhappy. So I tore the carb out ..check it over and decided it need a carb kit. So I happen to find one locally in stock! Rebuilt carb. Same speed results. Got to wondering and ended up ordering a new prop. Shes screamin now! Get a solid 15 MPH and my gps even hit 22 MPH at one point. Very happy now! So far the only things I'm going to change is 1.) I need cup holders and 2.) I need more pole holders. I ended up making my own with some 1 1/4 pvc and pipe clamps and a caps. Turned out very well I think.


----------



## Driftingrz (May 14, 2012)

hows stability in the rear seat under wot? havent seen many people who use a post but im considering it in my tin. id like to rip out the middle bench in my 14' V and having a low deck all the way up with a pedestal base in floor for when passengers are in tote.. but i wasnt sure how theyd do.. my tin only does 19mph so its not exactly a rocket hahaha. also what size is it 16-18"??


----------



## wcbond4 (May 15, 2012)

Stability is not an issue for me with WOT. I really prefer the pedestal seat in the back. I think its a 16". Mine isnt a speed demon either.


----------



## Driftingrz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for reply. I may go ahead and rip out my middle bench


----------



## flajsh (May 18, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Looks real good, I like raptor stuff.....was it hard to apply? Spray or roll?



Yeah I agree. Now I'm thinking of putting the rustoelm bed liner on bottom of mine.
the raptor a bit pricey.
if I keep changing ideas ill never get done #-o


----------



## wcbond4 (May 22, 2012)

Got a new old motor Sunday!







Its a 74 Johnson 25HP SeaHorse. It is a long shaft so I've been working on a home made manually adjustable jack plate. I will be posting pictures later of it.

I did not paint this motor...in fact I can't wait to repaint it.


----------



## wcbond4 (May 23, 2012)

Well got the custom jack plate pretty much done. Have yet to water test it. Planning on doing it hopefully tonight. Have yet to paint it..will get around to it.


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 1, 2012)

Turned out great!


----------



## JMichael (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing the report on how the 25hp pushes it. You've done a great job with the boat, it really doesn't even resemble the same boat as when you got it. I figure you gotta be running out of space soon though with all those motors. 2x 35's, a 15, and now a 25. :lol: 

I've been trying to determine what area you are in by the pics, but haven't been able to see enough background. :mrgreen: I lived in the Heber area for several years. I lived on Pryor Mountain near Diamond Bluff if you know where that is.


----------



## wcbond4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol thanks! 

i only have the 25 though..I've gotten rid of all the others!

I am familiar with diamond bluff. i always go in that bay when im trying to go to the narrows haha.

i am over actually in heber. i usually fish from peter creek over to Eden isle. 

The 25 pushes it pretty good. it does 20 loaded with me and a buddy. 

what made you leave the area?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 2, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> what made you leave the area?



I had to escape from the ex. :?


----------

